# Do you hate Drew Estates?



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

So i've been lurking around a bit and notice that not many people at all like drew estates cigars, I in fact, think they are amazing and Drew Estates is my favorite company. I love acid's and finding the rare custom editions, Java wasn't bad, Kaluaha was good, Naturals even are great but people still hate em. Now i may be a girl (im not) and like flavored cigars but i am 20, so maybe my tastes aren't as refined yet as some of you, but im also a fan of mild cigars (RyJ RR, CAO and Vegas5 golds, etc.) I will admit there are some acids that aren't the best tasting, but if you look around and find the right ones it can be a great experience. I'm just wondering if there is anyone out there besides me that actually likes drew estates? If not, why do you dislike them so bad?



-also if anyone has some drew estates that are just lying around that they despise, I (we? if more) can buy em off ya


----------



## JerseyStepUp (Jun 18, 2008)

chateau real's are an awesome mild cigar by drew


----------



## naamanf (Jun 16, 2008)

I like the CI Legends. The sweet tip can be a bit much though so I just lick it off:chk


----------



## MarbleApe (May 12, 2008)

Not a fan of Acids u.

but

I *love* La Vieja Habana :dr so I gave a positive vote.


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

Not a fan of these at all, ESPECIALLY ACID!


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

It's not really fair to Drew Estates to label them as just a flavored cigar producer. They make some very nice smokes besides the infused ones. La Vieja Habana Early Years & Chateau Real are both fine blends; for example.


----------



## Figo (May 21, 2008)

I didn't vote since I've only tried one and on that basis, it wouldn't be fair. I will say the Atom Maduro I tried was disgusting! I couldn't get beyond half and doubt I'd try another...It was sickly sweet and the tip kept producing smoke whether I drew from it or not...very disappointing


----------



## benjamin (Jun 29, 2008)

i bought a java without realizing it was flavored; however, it was still a really nice smoke once i found it the wrapper was chocolate/coffee tinged


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

I didn't vote as I feel the Liga Privada are a good cigar... Other than that I pass. :ss


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

i actually have a Liga Privada and a chatau real waiting in the humidor so i have actually yet to try them, you make them out to sound great tho

i believe the only line i havent tried is the sauza tequila line (which i want to but they are rare now)

what i have tried:
Acid
Java
Island del sol
Kaulua
Java
Ambrosia
Natural
One & Five (in acid but arent really flavored)
Various subcultures

so far ive pretty much liked every one


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

I haven't any hate.


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

b128thopen said:


> Not a fan of these at all, ESPECIALLY ACID!


Too bad you've never smoked a Liga Privada. Guess some people just miss it.


----------



## pcozad1 (May 31, 2008)

At my local BM for about two months they gave away a acid waffe with every cigar you purchased. Bastards got me hooked . I love the waffe , Had a blondie yesterday, dont much care for the java. The chateau real is a good smoke.Have you been to the web site they all look like burnt out hippies. I wonder what else they grow , and how would infused weed taste. Pat:ss


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I think they definately have their place as illustrated by the love of Acids by our troops in Iraq. I've found the La Vieja Habana to be a very good cigar at a great price point.

MCS


----------



## b128thopen (Dec 5, 2007)

uptown_cigar said:


> Too bad you've never smoked a Liga Privada. Guess some people just miss it.


Maybe, but buddy, I have waisted enough money on DE and there are much better smokes out there for me...IMHO


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

pcozad1 said:


> At my local BM for about two months they gave away a acid waffe with every cigar you purchased. Bastards got me hooked . I love the waffe , Had a blondie yesterday, dont much care for the java. The chateau real is a good smoke.Have you been to the web site they all look like burnt out hippies. I wonder what else they grow , and how would infused weed taste. Pat:ss


if you are a fan of the wafe and blondie you HAVE to try a 1400cc, its actually my favorite of the entire acid line


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

If I had nothing else,I'd smoke them.

Don't concern yourself with what others think about your choices,if you like them its all that matters.


----------



## neoflex (Jan 3, 2006)

Not necessarily my cup of tea but I do like to keep the Natural Dirts on hand for company who prefer flavored cigars on hand.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

68TriShield said:


> If I had nothing else,I'd smoke them.
> 
> Don't concern yourself with what others think about your choices,if you like them its all that matters.


I'm not, i have probably +400$ worth of Drew Estates in my humidor right now, but i just see some subtle Drew bashing all over the forums and was wonder if there were any like me who it is their favorite


----------



## Ego Archive (Jun 9, 2008)

I've tried a few of the lines (La Vieja Habana, Blondies, Kuba Kuba, Java, One, and Five), and I think they are all good cigars. My only grip would be that they retail at a little higher then I value them(excluding the La Vieja Habana's), so I only really try them when I can find them on sale.


----------



## Giovanni (Jun 19, 2007)

I liked the Liga Privada, good smoke. The price point is a little too high for my liking.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

kansashat said:


> It's not really fair to Drew Estates to label them as just a flavored cigar producer. They make some very nice smokes besides the infused ones. La Vieja Habana Early Years & Chateau Real are both fine blends; for example.


:tpd:

Used to smoke the LVH Early Years Silencios by the boxload....but I wouldn't smoke another Acid on a dare.


----------



## DSTRBD (Mar 11, 2008)

Im not a fan of the infused cigars. I can handle one every now and then, but everyday is just too much. A couple of my friends smoke them exclusively and it blows my mind. Chateau Real are decent, Ligas are pretty damn good actually. I wish they would focus on the traditional types more often cause I think they could make a bunch of good smokes.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive smoke many drew estates and acids and love them! :tu

My favorite are the Kuba Kuba and the LVH


----------



## Poriggity (Dec 8, 2005)

This is kinda an open ended poll, as drew estates as a whole, IMHO sucks, but the la vieja habana is one of my favorite cheap smokes. That being said, I have never met an acid that I could finishu

Scott


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

Major Captain Silly said:


> *I think they definately have their place as illustrated by the love of Acids by our troops in Iraq*. I've found the La Vieja Habana to be a very good cigar at a great price point.
> 
> MCS


Absolutely true. Acids are the only brand mentioned by name when I ask the troops if they'd like anything in particular. And Drew Estate is a stand up company. I mentioned the troops love for Acids to one of Drew Estate's event managers and he offered to donate some cigars to our troop support effort. Turns out he served in the Marines for 8 years and likes to hook up the troops with sticks. I'll be posting a thread when their donation arrives.



68TriShield said:


> ...Don't concern yourself with what others think about your choices,if you like them its all that matters.


:tu


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

The first cigar I smoked was Acid Kong Cameroon. I like ACID cigars, but they are a little bit in-yo-face infused (a little too sweet). The Natural line is my favorite, especially Natural Dirt. Smoked a LVH last night and really enjoyed it . Java and Chateau Real are next.


----------



## ryansallee (Jun 27, 2008)

pcozad1 said:


> Have you been to the web site they all look like burnt out hippies. I wonder what else they grow , and how would infused weed taste. Pat:ss


Hmmm... I wonder what is on someone's mind.


----------



## Warren (Apr 6, 2007)

I think the La Vieja Habana is a great stick for the money. I usually have a box or two of those on hand.

I didn't care for the LVH Early Years. It had a lot of hype but I found them rolled too loose for my tastes.

The Naturals are great cigars and if they were priced at about half what they are I'd buy them regularly. But if I have $100-$150 to drop on a box I'll go with many others instead.

The Kahula, Java, Mayorga Coffee Infused, and Sauza are all great change of pace cigars.

But, the ACID and Ambrosia lines make me sick. I can't get beyond the smell. To me it smells like cheap cologne or Old Spice deodorant. I just can't stomach it.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

There alright everyonce in a while. If Im bored and one of my friends offers me something I'll take it but I wont go out of my way to buy an ACID


----------



## andrewk (Jun 25, 2008)

Only acids I like are kuba kubas as summer day smokes. I don't really hate any DE but can't think of 
an occasion I would buy them over another, more traditional cigar.


----------



## MadAl (Feb 19, 2006)

The Privadas are kick-ass and the Chateau Reals are very good


----------



## okbrewer (Nov 26, 2007)

I don't like the Acids or other infused or sweet cigars, but I do like the LVH Early Years and the Liga Privada is, IMO, a great stick!

Bob R in OKC


----------



## AggieChemDoc (May 27, 2008)

I enjoy a Kuba Kuba on occasion, and as mentioned, the LVH are excellent.


----------



## Glacierman (Nov 16, 2006)

_Do you hate Drew Estates?_

That's a pretty broad brush. I do not dislike all the brands the company puts out. In fact, my experience has been limited to only three brands: La Vieja Habana ( I like them ), Natural (I try to keep a box of Roots on hand) and Acid.

Acid is disgusting. They all stink like a French whore house (rivalling Lars Tetens in that respect), and the only one I managed to actually smoke was a Kuba Kuba (rec'd as a freebie from Holt's for buying a box of Roots). That was, to my palate, the most disgusting thing ever to touch my lips in 60 years of living. Hell, even Lars Tetens cigars taste better. Threw the blasted thing as far away from me as I could. It killed the grass.

Well, OK, so it didn't kill the grass, but the rest is gospel.

That's my take on the topic.


----------



## butterbeezy (Sep 12, 2007)

I'm not a fan of flavored cigars unless it's a grape swisher :dr :r :bn :chk

but Drew's non-flavored cigars, like the Chateau & La Vieja, are alright


----------



## sikk50 (Feb 14, 2008)

I've never had one. I've often wanted to try one but I can't justify spending money on them when I could buy something I know I like


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Let me just say that I am not passionate about Drew Estates, neither hate nor love. Where I am currently in my taste evolution I would only smoke one with someone else who enjoyed them. Some of their odiferous offerings can tempt nausea at times.


----------



## yellowgoat (Apr 27, 2008)

Never had any DE cigars and wouldn't want to.
Last time I smoked a flavored cigar I got one of the worst headaches that I couldn't wish on any body.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned the new Tabak Especial.
I'm not a fan of flavored cigars... and the ACIDs are too much for me, but the new Tabak Especial is a great (coffee infused) smoke. Not as sweet as the Java that they do for Rocky.

As others have mentioned, the Liga Privada #9 is a Kick A** cigar (if you can find it... I am one of only 50 retailers nationwide).

For a mild cigar, the Chateau Real is pretty good, and they have recently done something UNHEARD OF with this cigar... the price has COME DOWN!

My $.02

Jim


----------



## brigey (Dec 17, 2006)

*I think based on the responses shown here, it goes to show that you like what you like and you are not going to have a hugh fan base. With that being said, you don't have to win a popularity contest with them. If you enjoy them, light up one for the gang and smile.*


----------



## CoroHo (Jan 9, 2008)

okbrewer said:


> I don't like the Acids or other infused or sweet cigars, but I do like the LVH Early Years and the Liga Privada is, IMO, a great stick!
> 
> Bob R in OKC


Yeah, what Bob said!


----------



## uptown_cigar (Nov 27, 2007)

I've just taken delivery of a few boxes of a new smoke that Drew is set to release in Vegas. It's called the Tabac Especial and is coffee infused. I never liked flavored or infused cigars, but this is one hell of a smoke. it's medium-bodied and has a consistent flavor of coffee throughout. It's a perfect morning cigar with your coffee. Again, I never liked the flavored smokes, but they did a GREAT job with this one.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

The only thing I've tried of Drew Estates' is Acid. My friend loves 'em, but they are truly disgusting to me. There are smokes I don't like, yeah, but only Acid has made me seriously want to yak from the taste. I gave it back to him and lit up a Nub Connecticut. On our road trip, I'm segregating his Acids from my smokes to avoid contamination. Blech.

But I'd be willing to try something else by Drew Estates - some of them sound good.


----------



## CHRONO14 (Feb 4, 2008)

Started off with the Acid line as my first smoke. I don't smoke them anymore because thats not really what I'm looking for in a smoke now. Not bad smokes imo just not what I want. I still like an occasional Java as a change of pace and the natural line and liga privada are good a smokes also. Everyone is entitled to their opinion though.


----------



## walleye (Oct 21, 2006)

I enjoy the Java. Find it addictive and a nice change of pace smoke. To each his own.


----------



## smitty (Sep 19, 2006)

pcozad1 said:


> Have you been to the web site they all look like burnt out hippies. I wonder what else they grow , and how would infused weed taste. Pat:ss


Interesting you say that. My friend gave me an acid nasty and the first pull on it smelled and tasted like I was smoking a joint. I was excited but the rest was only so-so

Some of the descriptions in CI make we want to try some of the naturals and Acids but as others have pointed out, I can't pay some of those prices.

LVH Early years is a good smoke for the money. I got them BOGO at a shop 
a while back. Great deal!


----------



## SHOE (Feb 15, 2006)

Liga Privada.... mmmmmmmmmmm... and I think the Root Deluxe (Natural line) is very good. Java, I like once in a while with coffee - it's kind of like a dessert smoke.


----------



## Budprince (Mar 29, 2007)

Just recently had my first one - a Java. Not sure what I think. I might give it another try, but there are so many ohter cigars I truly like that it will be difficult for me to part with the $$ on something that (based on my first experience) isn't that good.


----------



## ledneyj (Jul 1, 2008)

Now Let me first say I am not into "flavored" cigars. I have had a java--not to bad. Kuba Kuba was way to sweet. My pops loves the chateu reals. I have had a few and i will say preety good.

BUT you MUST try the Liga Privada. Limited Availbility. I got mine at the CI Superstore. I Dare say it does compare to an Opus X. Full Body and Flavorfull. Not overwhelming. It happens to be my Favorite stick that I have had at any point. MOST of all...No infussion. just pure tobacco flavor!
:ss


----------



## ShaulWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

I started out on Acids since my friend Mike knew I was new and wanted to try out cigars. I got a couple Blondies and Atom Maduros and ended up getting hooked. Eventually I got away from Acids and onto other cigars (Padrons) but they were the ones that got me started. I can't smoke more than half now, but when I did smoke them I really enjoyed them. Now while I can't smoke Acids anymore, the LVH line is still pretty good for a low priced smoke and the Natural that I tried wasn't bad either. I think it comes down to smoke what you like while you like it, and pay no mind what others might say if they don't. The key thing is whether or not you enjoy it.


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

I don't care for the ACIDs but if offered one I wouldn't say no. I love the sizes and the shapes that are available though.


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

I actually like the Naturals every now and again. They aren't my goto smokes but I have smoked a few in my time and found them to be quite decent.

Cheers,
Rob


----------



## Pat1075 (Mar 9, 2008)

Liked the Chateau Real and the Liga Privada but other than that not a fan.


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I'm not an ACID fan, but I do like the LVH line and the Chateau Real. But my tastes sit in the Mild - Medium range right now and these suit me just fine. YMMV...

My two sons (25 & 23) like the Blondies and a few of the others that were in a sampler pack I got during a Drew Estates promotion. Apparently these ACID cigars are very popular with the 18 - 25 crowd. Personally, I'd rather have my sons smoking cigars than inhaling a pack of cigarettes every day.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

I had my first Acid last week. It was an Acid Kuba Kuba Tubo and I smoked it about an 1/8 of an inch and tossed it. Felt like I was smokin a pixy stick and the sweetened tip was disgusting. Was my first and last infused stick and last Acid.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

my collection at the moment, had more but smoked alot of em 










that 2nd box of 1400cc's is full btw, sealed

will have a list tomorrow but im too tired and need sleep now


----------



## No1der (Apr 2, 2007)

Guntizzle said:


> my collection at the moment, had more but smoked alot of em
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice haul you've got there. I'm not a fan of flavored cigars per se but that is a nice collection you've got there.

Congrats and happy smoking.
Cheers,
Rob


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Guntizzle said:


> my collection at the moment, had more but smoked alot of em
> 
> that 2nd box of 1400cc's is full btw, sealed
> 
> will have a list tomorrow but im too tired and need sleep now


It's amazing, the last few times I have visited this thread and viewed your collection of cigars my sense memory is so strong for these cigars I can almost smell them. That photo is like scratch-n-sniff without the scratch.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

tzaddi said:


> It's amazing, the last few times I have visited this thread and viewed your collection of cigars my sense memory is so strong for these cigars I can almost smell them. That photo is like scratch-n-sniff without the scratch.


:r

So small list:

Natural: 
Pimp stick
Irish Hops

Island del sol:
corona

Liga Privata No.9:
i think a corona?

Kaluha:
cigarillos

Acid:
1400cc
Roam
Wafe hard pack
cold fusion tea
One
Five

Acid Subcultures (rare-ish)
Ronin (elite cigar)
Blue Moon (holts cigar)
Def sea (cigar international)
Special edition Deadwood tobacco - Sturgis rally (pretty rare)

all i have at the moment
need to get more java (i liked em), chateau real, and try the Legend edition as well, always on the look out for subcultures, so im still looking to expand 
:chk


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

You truly are an Acid Whore :r -allways smoke what you like,because you are the one that has to smoke it not the person giving the opinion- :chk


----------



## Kaisersozei (Feb 5, 2008)

Guntizzle said:


> :r
> 
> So small list:
> 
> ...


What were your thoughts on this one? I had posted up a thread a couple weeks ago asking for input. I still haven't pulled the trigger on a 5er yet, but I still linger over those in the CI catalog every month.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

Kaisersozei said:


> What were your thoughts on this one? I had posted up a thread a couple weeks ago asking for input. I still haven't pulled the trigger on a 5er yet, but I still linger over those in the CI catalog every month.


its pretty good, could dare I say be the best natural? almost has the hint of beer, so if ya like other naturals and lager-ish beers, go ahead. its unique, pull on the 5er and try it out.

heres a review i read before i tried em out as well

http://www.cigarsinternational.com/html/viewReview.asp?item=311

edit: ha thats the review in your thread
well worth the 30$ at CI for ya


----------



## MysticalMan (Jun 2, 2007)

Not all DE cigars are spendy. They have some great budget cigars with great quality.

Just comming back from the Sturgis rally I was able to try the limited edition rally cigar from DE and wow it was great so I blew some cash and bought a whole box!

There is only one shop that carries this cigar and it is located in Deadwood SD.

If anyone is interested I found the link

www.deadwoodtobacco.com/boyds.html


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

MysticalMan said:


> Not all DE cigars are spendy. They have some great budget cigars with great quality.
> 
> Just comming back from the Sturgis rally I was able to try the limited edition rally cigar from DE and wow it was great so I blew some cash and bought a whole box!
> 
> ...


This is the same blend as Natural Dirt according to the site...Natural Dirt is one of my favorites


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

i dont hate.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I went with, Naturals arent bad, although I have not smoked one in over a year. As I recall they werent a bad smoke, but I don't seek them out either.


----------



## Banky (Jul 25, 2006)

Went to my gf's parents house the other day and they despise cigars. So, knowing this, and knowing they smoke cigs, I decided to hit a friend who's a big Acid fan for a baggie full of blondies and kuba kubas. Needless to say, they went over well, and they're hooked on acids. Me personally, I dont smoke them very much, but they are nice to mellow out with and when around company of people who seemingly hate the smell of cigars. Also a big hit at parties, college co-ed chicks seem to love em.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

pbrennan10 said:


> i dont hate.


I try not to even 'dislike intensely'. :tu

Since I was weened on Drew Estates La Vieja Habana Early Years Silencios (one of the longest names for a cigar ever), I can't say I hate or dislike Drew Estates in general. I do not care for the Acids at all though, if I want something sweet I will have some Amaretto with my real cigar.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I don't hate them; why would anyone?

I equate Drew Estates and Gurkha - two companies which practically see each other in the mirror.

They both make ultra-specialty cigars which some people like and the majority don't. But those who do like their cigars seem dedicated...........

....when they should be _committed.

:r :chk


_


----------



## ronhoffman2 (Jun 8, 2008)

If you like 'em, smoke 'em. I like 'em, and once in awhile, I smoke an Acid. If afforded to me, I would smoke an Acid everyday. But this doesn't mean I can't or I don't enjoy other cigars just as much, if not more. Yes, my name is Ron, and I am an Acid whore!


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I can't say really, I've only ever had the Chateau Real.


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

No!


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

ronhoffman2 said:


> my name is Ron, and I am an Acid whore!


Hi Ron.


----------



## tradusir (Jul 30, 2008)

As with anything "cigar", it's all subjective... I tried the Acids, hooked by all the media hoopla, and was puking almost non-stop. A couple years later, I had a trial of La Vieja Habana, and though it wasn't my cup of tea, they weren't that bad, but also not that good. Then, tried the Liga Privada and, WOW! Very different than what I tried before. Gotta try'em out more regularly and find out if the opinion holds. :ss


----------



## outlawhendrix (Jul 20, 2008)

I like the naturals and the new tabac especial that replaced the kahlua(sp) series. Not a big fan of the acids. Java is ok but like i said before the tabac especial's are better.


----------



## nozero (Jul 7, 2007)

kansashat said:


> It's not really fair to Drew Estates to label them as just a flavored cigar producer. They make some very nice smokes besides the infused ones. La Vieja Habana Early Years & Chateau Real are both fine blends; for example.


----------



## Guntizzle (Jun 3, 2008)

outlawhendrix said:


> I like the new tabac especial Java is ok but like i said before the tabac especial's are better.


How is it btw? i have yet to see/buy one


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I like the Java and Java Latte.
But I hear they're made by Rocky Patel for Drew Estate.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Guntizzle said:


> How is it btw? i have yet to see/buy one


Atlantic Cigar has 5-packs for sale.



andrewsutherland2002 said:


> But I hear they're made by Rocky Patel for Drew Estate.


I think they are made by Drew Est. and distributed by RP.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

I have only had The Java. It was good at first but the flavor just got to be monotonous. I would never buy another one


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

jonharky3 said:


> I have only had The Java. It was good at first but the flavor just got to be monotonous. I would never buy another one


I have never had one, but have been meaning to give them a try. Just so many other things on my list right now that I can't bring myself to buy one any time soon.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

IndyRob said:


> I have never had one, but have been meaning to give them a try. Just so many other things on my list right now that I can't bring myself to buy one any time soon.


 You're not missing out on anything IMHO. But different people have different tastes. To get the same flavors I would rather spend the money on a Padron 64 and have a cup of coffee with it.


----------



## IndyRob (Jul 10, 2008)

jonharky3 said:


> You're not missing out on anything IMHO. But different people have different tastes. To get the same flavors I would rather spend the money on a Padron 64 and have a cup of coffee with it.


Ahhh, well since I'm not a big coffee fan anyways... I might just a pass all together. Thanks.


----------



## jonharky3 (Apr 28, 2008)

IndyRob said:


> Ahhh, well since I'm not a big coffee fan anyways... I might just a pass all together. Thanks.


NO Prob


----------



## vtdragon (Nov 23, 2005)

Generally I like the Drew Estates for a change of pace, especially the Natural line. The Acids can be a bit overwhelming.

My favorites are:
CI's Legend - Copper
Clean Robusto
Kuba Kuba
Pimp Stick


----------



## CSW (Aug 4, 2008)

I *do not* hate Drew Estate,  I have a permanent place in my tupperdor for the Liga Privada, also if I am feeling like something different I will fire up an Extra Ordinary Larry (Juggernaut - what a great word!). The Acid Krush is like sucking on a sugar cube while smoking, the Blondies IMHO are a great quick little smoke when I do not have much time. One thing I have noticed, that I like about the Drew Estate cigars, they seem to be very consistent.

Of course I'm still a n00b .. so what do I know 

-C


----------



## nothingclever (Aug 1, 2008)

I am sure that many people will not like this, but last night, while a friend was over (we were working on my motorcycle), we went and got ribs and then we each smoked a blondie while enjoying a woodchuck. I know, I know. But it all tasted so good. I enjoyed the aromas. It was all so perfect. After ribs and breadsticks and everything else it was a great cap to it all.


----------



## Big D (Mar 10, 2006)

I used to smoke ALOT of Kuba's but now it's mainly the Cheatu Real and a Cold Infusion Tea once in a GREAT while when I want somethin different


----------



## alley00p (Jun 5, 2008)

I just bought a box of the Drew Estates Tabak cigars - these are the new coffee infused sticks, and they are really good IMHO. I'm not much on most flavored sticks, but the Drew Estates Java's and the Tabak's are very nice smokes, especially with a nice cup of morning coffee. :tu


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

I have never had one. I didn't like the CAO flavored cigar so I am not really interesting in wasting time with another brand. I might eventually get around to one of their non-flavored but probably no time soon.


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

My wife loves flavored cigars and frankly, they are damn tasty. When we really got into cigardom earlier this year, her cigar of choice was Acid's Blondie. I dug the name, the marketing and the nifty bouquet and I certainly appreciated that she could enjoy a cigar with me and looked forward to those times as I do.

I picked up a Kooba Kooba once for myself but it was too much for me if I recall. Blondies are a great size and I'd not want to spend a full hour on a flavored cigar like that. Just my personal taste.

A couple months ago, when I went to my B&M to buy some more blondies for my wife, Boomer said he was out of blondies but suggested the Drew Estates' *Jucy Lucy*. My wife was hesitant because she liked the blondie so much.

I'm actually surprised nobody's mentioned the Jucy Lucy here. It's delicious and now has become my wife's favorite. It's even smaller than the blondie yet still lasts. I still haven't had a whole one to myself, but I'll certailnly take a few drags off hers here and there!



Rolando said:


> I didn't like the CAO flavored cigar so I am not really interesting in wasting time with another brand.


When we were hanging out at our B&M's lounge, my wife sampled a CAO flavored cigar called 'Eileen's Dream'. This one didn't even compare to the DE cigars. It was supposed to taste like Irish Cream & white chocolate truffles. I didn't get it at all. Pretty tasteless, so Rolando if you want to try another flavored...I'd check out the Jucy Lucy or a Blondie.

Just don't put any of these sticks anywhere near your other cigars because your stash of Padron 1926's will very quickly take on the infusion of the flavoreds. Reminds me, I need to get a separate humidor for my wife.


----------



## pro2625 (Jun 25, 2008)

Ive always liked drew estate cigars flavored or not....I went to a buddies house saturday night and smoked an olivia V, then smoke 3 acids cigars after that and caught myself saying more good things bout the acids lol...

I smoked the acid 5, a kuba kuba, and the new irish hops....They were all awesome.

My fiancee also likes acid cigars and likes to smoke CAO eileen's dream..


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Yeah the deal where they have to have their own storage container is a bit more hassle than I am willing to put up with.


----------



## heavyd (Jun 16, 2008)

Acid 5 is an excellent ceegar:ss They are hard to find now...


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

You know, for now, I keep them in their cellos and throw 'em in an old cigar box. After all, I'm more picky about proper storage than my wife is. When I bring them out with us, I put them in a tightly sealed cigar tube. Does the trick. I could even store them in the tubes in the cigar box to keep them airtight. If only I had enough tubes. I guess I need to get shopping.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I voted for "love 'em", although "moderately like them" is a better fit. I like the Java and Java Latte's. Am not a fan of the Pimp Sticks, Juicy Lucys or any other type of Drew Estate.


----------

